# SHENZEBO



## Xaerun (May 18, 2009)

I've been asked to relay this by a member who wishes to remain anonymous, so...


> 8:30 this morning shenzi was hospitalized after calling the suicide hotline. With the repeated attempts in the past.. yeah...


Please post any well-wishes you may have in this thread and wish her luck.
*EDIT* I have her contact details, PM me if you would like to contact her directly - I will be screening for trolls.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 18, 2009)

oh dear, i hope she is ok :X


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 18, 2009)

Damn, hope she gets better. Best wishes from Sweden.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 18, 2009)

I hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## WarMocK (May 18, 2009)

Oh dear ... :-(
Greetings and best wishes from Germany. I hope she'll be alright again.


----------



## Irreverent (May 18, 2009)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Adrimor (May 18, 2009)

Holy fuck 

Throw my name on the well-wishers list too, if you would. I can't think of anything more personalized to say than the standard "get well soon", but even so.

I was just starting to like her, too...I really hope it is soon v.v


----------



## Ren-Raku (May 18, 2009)

Oh no! I really really hope she's okay! I don't know what to say, I saw no signs that she would do anything to herself  My heart goes out to her.


----------



## Jenzo770 (May 18, 2009)

I do not know her or anything, but I wish the best for her, hope she can get better then ever.


----------



## X (May 18, 2009)

best wishes for her. i really hope that everything turns out ok.

(on a side note, i wonder what set her off?)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 18, 2009)

Dag, yo


----------



## Zerulu (May 18, 2009)

That is really sad. 

I hope she feels well soon. I know what it's like to be in that situation.


----------



## Kanin (May 18, 2009)

Shenzebo!!! :cry:

Get better soon!


----------



## Bambi (May 18, 2009)

Wow, I hope she gets and feels better.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 18, 2009)

Hope she gets better soon <=[

And I hope whatever caused it will get sorted out soon


----------



## Kao (May 18, 2009)

Considering I only joined a day ago I haven't had the chance to speak to her but I'm sure it would of been a pleasure. Every attempt at your own life is an extremely sad happenings and I wish her a speedy recovery.

Best wishes!


----------



## MattyK (May 18, 2009)

Get well soon. And you've got soo much to live for, don't spend it all on one depressed day.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 18, 2009)

Best wishes for a full recovery Shenzebo!


----------



## Tycho (May 18, 2009)

D:

*sigh*

Hope Shenzi's OK.


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 18, 2009)

WOW that sucks =/

My best wishes of a speedy recovery go out to her ^-^
I hope what ever caused it gets sorted out.

BEst of luck From scotland!


----------



## eternal_flare (May 18, 2009)

I'm shocked with what happened...hope she's fine...


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (May 18, 2009)

I hope she gets back soon ^^


Notice, how when someone posts a thread like this, everyone (people who don't know her & her friends) all give their wishes? ... that just proves that the Fandom looks out for each other!


----------



## Kao (May 18, 2009)

See! The fandom is not dying :3


----------



## MattyK (May 18, 2009)

Too True. Internet Culturalisation FTW.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 18, 2009)

â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ said:


> Notice, how when someone posts a thread like this, everyone (people who don't know her & her friends) all give their wishes? ... that just proves that the Fandom looks out for each other!



No, it proves that PEOPLE in GENERAL feel sympathetic to someone who is in trouble. Stop trying to make furries look good :V


----------



## makmakmob (May 18, 2009)

Best of wishes from Brotishland, SHENZEBO.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 18, 2009)

My best wishes to her. I hope she's ok..


----------



## Doubler (May 18, 2009)

Best wishes Shenzebo. Hope things get better soon.


----------



## Whitenoise (May 18, 2009)

Please feel better Shenzi :V .


----------



## Ren-Raku (May 18, 2009)

â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ said:


> I hope she gets back soon ^^
> 
> 
> Notice, how when someone posts a thread like this, everyone (people who don't know her & her friends) all give their wishes? ... that just proves that the Fandom looks out for each other!



Toot true.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 18, 2009)

â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ said:


> I hope she gets back soon ^^
> 
> 
> Notice, how when someone posts a thread like this, everyone (people who don't know her & her friends) all give their wishes? ... that just proves that the Fandom looks out for each other!



Maybe because we all have a heart and care for others, even if we may not know them personaly.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 18, 2009)

I wish Shenzebo the best of luck and a full recovery, if you can I would like her contact information...I never thought she would try something like that =.=;


----------



## Corto (May 18, 2009)

Best wishes.


----------



## Erewolf (May 18, 2009)

Ohfuck. D: That explains why she hasn't been on yim. DDD:

SHENZI ILY. I hope you feel better to the max and shit. And if you needa talk to anyone when you get back and read this, you can talk to me if you want D:


----------



## Holsety (May 18, 2009)

I don't think I'll ever understand why people would want to kill themselves, but best wishes Shenzi, hope things get better.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 18, 2009)

Holsety said:


> I don't think I'll ever understand why people would want to kill themselves, but best wishes Shenzi, hope things get better.



Alot of the time it is more than one factor in someones life that causes them to feel like suicide. Unless you have spoken to someone who is suicidal, you probably wont understand.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (May 18, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Maybe because we all have a heart and care for others, even if we may not know them personaly.



Exactly


----------



## Teracat (May 18, 2009)

Best wishes, dear Shenzebo.


----------



## HoneyPup (May 18, 2009)

I hope you recover soon and things get better for you. 
Best wishes.


----------



## Asmiro (May 18, 2009)

Best of wishes, Shenzebo


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 18, 2009)

Get better soon


----------



## Verin Asper (May 18, 2009)

â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ said:


> I hope she gets back soon ^^
> 
> 
> Notice, how when someone posts a thread like this, everyone (people who don't know her & her friends) all give their wishes? ... that just proves that the Fandom looks out for each other!


....
Ok I wont post what I was gonna say then to ruin this thought

Shenzi be fine anywa


----------



## Rehka (May 18, 2009)

*BIG HUGS TO SHENZI*

You feel better now, kay? *morefeelbetterhugs*


----------



## Jealousy (May 18, 2009)

Miss Shenzebo, I know you'll be alright, you are stronger than this. Best wishes until then. 

<3


----------



## ShadowEon (May 18, 2009)

Damn =/.hope things get better


----------



## Russ (May 18, 2009)

: (

Get well Shenzi.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 18, 2009)

Oh sh-, Shenzi! D:

I hope you get better soon Shenzi and I hope that whatever set you off gets resolved. Best of luck to you Shenzi and I hope to see you online soon. =(


----------



## Jashwa (May 18, 2009)

Get better Shenzebo!  Don't throw everythign away just because something seems bad now.  Best of luck to you!


----------



## pheonix (May 18, 2009)

I hope you start feeling better shenz.


----------



## SnowFox (May 18, 2009)

That was a shock to read. She seemed overall to be happy the last few weeks.

I hope things get better soon  It might seem like a generic "get well" comment, but I do really mean it <3


----------



## Seprakarius (May 18, 2009)

Even if I may be relatively new here, I send my best of wishes. I've watched at least one friend go through similar before; it's scary.

But yeah. Best of wishes, and I hope all goes well.


----------



## Darkwing (May 18, 2009)

Stay strong Shenzi and get well soon =)


----------



## Wreth (May 18, 2009)

D= Shenz ;_;.  Bes wishes for a more positive ending to this story.


----------



## Holsety (May 18, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Alot of the time it is more than one factor in someones life that causes them to feel like suicide. Unless you have spoken to someone who is suicidal, you probably wont understand.



I have, but that still doesn't correlate to understanding why they'd do it, even if you know the reasons.

(but this topic isn't about me, sorry :<)


----------



## Grimfang (May 18, 2009)

Hope things start looking up for you, Shenzebo. Hang in there.


----------



## Lukar (May 18, 2009)

That's not good.  I hope she recovers quickly and completely.


----------



## KatmanDu (May 18, 2009)

Come back soon, Shenz... the world is a better place with you in it.


----------



## Sernion (May 18, 2009)

I thought she was ok with this now.. I hope she gets recovered soon. :|


----------



## Kaizou (May 18, 2009)

I hope Shezi gets better! My best of wishes to her,I hope things look better for her.


----------



## GoodEats (May 18, 2009)

Aw man D:

Poor Shenzebo... I've seen Shen post around here and I just want to help D:


----------



## foxmusk (May 18, 2009)

Send my best wishes to Shenzebo, hope she pulls through okay.


----------



## Takun (May 18, 2009)

Oh wow, I had no idea she was even having problems.  :C

I'd like to note that this is usually how it happens.  They do not talk about doing it to everyone over and over and over.  They just *do* it.


Love you Shenzi rabbit dog w/e you are now.


----------



## Surgat (May 18, 2009)

I hope things improve for her.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (May 18, 2009)

Oh... Wow...

None of us ever saw it coming.... D=

Hope she gets better...

Keep us posted if ya can, will ya, Xae?


Wow, I never seen such a high amount of positive responses to a thread! Takes something extreme to do something like that, eh?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 18, 2009)

For what it's worth, I hope she gets through this okay. Some things just shouldn't happen to anyone.


----------



## Rilvor (May 19, 2009)

I just facepalmed ._.


I am disappoint.

I suppose I'm wrong in thinking some people would learn after the first or second time.


----------



## jagdwolf (May 19, 2009)

you have family here.  Like us or hate us, we still care.


----------



## Sam (May 19, 2009)

Get well.


----------



## Shindo (May 19, 2009)

:C shenz we love you


----------



## Enigmaticat (May 19, 2009)

Shenzi.... Please be alright. If there is anything I can do, please let me know. Xaerun can I will PM you for her contact details soon.


----------



## Xaerun (May 19, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Oh... Wow...
> 
> None of us ever saw it coming.... D=
> 
> ...



I'm not actually in touch with her or her family directly, I'm getting everything I hear/post passed on to me...
But I'll do what I can.

Silibus: Sure.


----------



## Nocturne (May 19, 2009)

Hope you're better soon shenzi.  <3's from FAF and holegan


----------



## Milo The Delphin (May 19, 2009)

I feel really stupid for asking, but is shenzebo Shenzi? either way.... wow, I hope everything works out :\


----------



## CaptainCool (May 19, 2009)

Milo The Delphin said:


> I feel really stupid for asking, but is shenzebo Shenzi? either way.... wow, I hope everything works out :\



yup, she is^^ imo a pretty cool combination of shenzi and placebo!

any news yet...? i really want to know if she is ok =(


----------



## Jelly (May 19, 2009)

I don't know, could you further define "hospitalized?"


----------



## Shokuji (May 19, 2009)

Hope everything turns out alright. X_x;


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 19, 2009)

I hope she's alright, and safe in the hospital.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 19, 2009)

I hope things go well for her. Part of me wants to contact her directly, since I have...experience with this shit, but I kind of suck at communication.


----------



## shebawolf145 (May 19, 2009)

Oh god....Shenzi...
Please get better soon, and never forget that no matter how down you get, you have family and friends here.

We love you Shenz.


----------



## bozzles (May 20, 2009)

Holy fuck... holy fuck!

Dude, that is insane.

Shenz...... ;-;


----------



## Sinister South Paw (May 20, 2009)

I don't know her...I think it's a her... but best wishes for a speedy recovery and better days ahead.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 20, 2009)

Lobo Roo said:


> I hope things go well for her. Part of me wants to contact her directly, since I have...experience with this shit, but I kind of suck at communication.



I to have had experiences in dealing with suicidal people. Not an easy task, and has taken me hours in the past to talk them down.



Corto said:


> He's been banned. Please, if you ever see a troll posting report him and don't reply to him.



Glad it has been banned.


----------



## Vincent (May 20, 2009)

Get well soon Shenzebo...


----------



## Panzermanathod (May 20, 2009)

That's, like, the 4th person I know/know of who was suicidal in the past couple months.

It doesn't sound like she attempted anything this time, but none the less I'd rather her not kill herself.


----------



## LizardKing (May 20, 2009)

Well it'll stop her changing the avatar for while.

Hope things go well.


----------



## Henk86 (May 20, 2009)

Best wishes and hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 20, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Well it'll stop her changing the avatar for while.
> 
> Hope things go well.



It never botherd me when she frequently changed her avatar.


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 20, 2009)

She's the coolest person on FAF! The Southwest wishes you well! FAF would be nothing without her!


----------



## Sylvar (May 20, 2009)

I hope she gets better. Shenzi please be okay!


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 20, 2009)

what, how bad did it get? please don't, we here love you, best wishes from FAF, and a KY jackfox.


----------



## Wulf (May 20, 2009)

I neither know her or anything about her, but I still would like to wish her all the best for the future. The compassion of strangers is not to be underestimated. May the fates smile upon her..


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 20, 2009)

Wulf said:


> I neither know her or anything about her, but I still would like to wish her all the best for the future. The compassion of strangers is not to be underestimated. May the fates smile upon her..



All i know of Shenzi is what i have seen her post. This whole thread proves that friends and strangers alike do care.

EDIT: I hop Xea can keep us updated as and when he gets more information.


----------



## Smelge (May 20, 2009)

Get better soon, Shen. You probably neither know or care who I am, but if you want another animal with sideburns, just ask.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 20, 2009)

if it helps i offer my life to have you live a long healthy life.


----------



## Corto (May 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that doesn't help.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 20, 2009)

only pretty sure, a long shot, but unless the future is known one can never tell.


----------



## Tycho (May 20, 2009)

Word from a friend is that she will be able to rejoin us tomorrow.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 20, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Word from a friend is that she will be able to rejoin us tomorrow.



no lies, YAAAAAAAAY.


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 20, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Word from a friend is that she will be able to rejoin us tomorrow.


Thank goodness, she's a great person and she has people that care about her. Me included


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 20, 2009)

OMG T.T when did this happen, I DEMAN A EXPLANATION :[

hope she's ok T_T


----------



## Jelly (May 21, 2009)

Okay, so is this really a shock to anyone?
She's been in a psych ward before, and I so heavily doubt this is the first time she's called a suicide line.
Though, I've always given her props for being honest with her ego issues.
Most people with attention problems tend to ignore that they have them.

And a release at this speed leads me to believe she didn't do anything that serious anyways. You don't get released a few days after an attempt if they're seriously concerned that you're actually going to kill yourself. They'll just dump your ass in a psych ward. Unless her mom was really against it or whatever.

But, she had the balls to just run with it like that. So, yeah, props, I guess.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 21, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> But, she had the balls to just run with it like that. So, yeah, props, I guess.



Big ups to my clinically depressed homies


----------



## Xaerun (May 21, 2009)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=42884
^ So there you have it, y'all.
Sounds good, yo.


----------



## Leostale (May 21, 2009)

Hope she get well soon, Anyway why did she call the suicide hotline?


----------



## Xaerun (May 21, 2009)

Leostale said:


> Hope she get well soon, Anyway why did she call the suicide hotline?


Presumably because she was suicidal.


----------



## Leostale (May 21, 2009)

What did she do that got her hospitalized?


----------



## Lukar (May 21, 2009)

Leostale said:


> Hope she get well soon, Anyway why did she call the suicide hotline?



*Facepaw*


----------



## Leostale (May 21, 2009)

Lukar said:


> *Facepaw*



Sorry I'm optimistic.. I've never felt the needing to Suicide


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 21, 2009)

Leostale said:


> I skip to the end of topics.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 21, 2009)

Leostale said:


> Sorry I'm optimistic.. I've never felt the needing to Suicide



Just because you never felt like it doesn't mean other people don't though...


----------



## The Grey One (May 21, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to Shenz.

I hope you get onto the recovery road soon hun!


----------



## Gavrill (May 21, 2009)

I'm not dead yet.

Also I'm not going to be on FAF much anymore. More important things to take care of, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 21, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> I'm not dead yet.
> 
> Also I'm not going to be on FAF much anymore. More important things to take care of, if you know what I mean.



Good, i don't want you to be dead either.


----------



## Tycho (May 21, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> I'm not dead yet.
> 
> Also I'm not going to be on FAF much anymore. More important things to take care of, if you know what I mean.



*hug*


----------



## Gavrill (May 21, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Good, i don't want you to be dead either.


I don't think many people want me dead except my family >.>

@ Rilvor: Disappointed in me? I'll take that as advice.

Just so you guys know the story:
I had planned a few months in advance to ingest poisonous plants. When I ate a shitton of them, I was frustrated by my lack of death, inhaled about half a can of Axe (which you should never do oh my god it stings so much) and got pissed when that didn't work. Afraid to go any further, I sat down, debated my options, and decided on hospitalization.

I'm not sure what triggered it or why, but now I've realized that I can't let other people bear my burdens. I have to help myself because my family refuses to. I'll miss FAF, but right now there are things that are _much _more important. 

Also the counselour there rocked hard. He's in a band called The Modern Society. :V


----------



## CaptainCool (May 21, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> I'm not dead yet.
> 
> Also I'm not going to be on FAF much anymore. More important things to take care of, if you know what I mean.



GOD DAMNIT GIRL! dont make us worry like that ever again! >_<
now come here and let me hug you, im so happy that you are back =3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 21, 2009)

AXE is fucking awful


----------



## Gavrill (May 21, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> GOD DAMNIT GIRL! dont make us worry like that ever again! >_<
> now come here and let me hug you, im so happy that you are back =3


Yeah, there won't be a "next time" for this crap.


Load_Blown said:


> AXE is fucking awful


It really is, especially when inhaled in large amounts AH MAH GAWD.


----------



## Jelly (May 21, 2009)

Which plants did you eat?


----------



## Gavrill (May 21, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Which plants did you eat?


Poison Ivy.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 21, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Yeah, there won't be a "next time" for this crap.



i hope so, i just cant stand the thought of a world without ya... or without anyone of you guys for that matter!


----------



## LizardKing (May 21, 2009)

EXCITING UPDATE

(Reconstruction)

 * Joins: Shenzi 
 <Shenzi> I was just showin up to say hai and that I'm okay. I have to leave now >.>
 * Quits: Shenzi

EXCITING UPDATE END


----------



## Shindo (May 21, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> EXCITING UPDATE
> 
> (Reconstruction)
> 
> ...



you forgot the hug


----------



## Jelly (May 21, 2009)

What compelled you to take poison ivy? I mean, in all likelihood, you would've made a ruckus before your throat closed up.
And I mean, AXE is probably more likely to get you painfully high than outright kill you.


----------



## LizardKing (May 21, 2009)

Shindo said:


> you forgot the hug



It was a Fox News reconstruction.

I forgot the exploding van though.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 21, 2009)

at least your are okay. please, check in here every now and then just for updates on yourself and for no reason, if you have the time of course.


----------



## Gavrill (May 21, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> What compelled you to take poison ivy? I mean, in all likelihood, you would've made a ruckus before your throat closed up.
> And I mean, AXE is probably more likely to get you painfully high than outright kill you.


*shrug* I'm an idiot. Ignore the strange methods. I was mostly trying to scare the shit out of my grandparents, but I actually got punished when I got home. Harr harr.


----------



## SnowFox (May 21, 2009)

I'm glad you're ok, but I'll miss you if you're leaving. Will you still visit from time to time?


----------



## WarMocK (May 21, 2009)

Welcome back, Shenzebo!


----------



## Gavrill (May 21, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I'm glad you're ok, but I'll miss you if you're leaving. Will you still visit from time to time?


Of course <3


WarMocK said:


> Welcome back, Shenzebo!


*hug* Too bad it's like a revolving door :V


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 21, 2009)

Glad you're ok Shenzi

*hugs*


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (May 21, 2009)

<3


----------



## WarMocK (May 21, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> *hug* Too bad it's like a revolving door :V


So what?
You got many people around here who were concerned about you, that's something most people would love to have. ;-)


----------



## Takun (May 21, 2009)

If you ever try that again I will kill you.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (May 21, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> If you ever try that again I will kill you.



Funnily enough, I said that to a friend IRL who tried to kill himself last weekend...
It made him laugh ^_^


----------



## X (May 21, 2009)

welcome back. glad you are ok!


----------



## HoneyPup (May 21, 2009)

welcome back, Shenzi. Glad to hear you are okay


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 21, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> It was a Fox News reconstruction.
> 
> I forgot the exploding van though.



And the political branding with a shot at either the NYTimes or other competitive news networks.


----------



## blackfuredfox (May 21, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> *shrug* I'm an idiot. Ignore the strange methods. I was mostly trying to scare the shit out of my grandparents, but I actually got punished when I got home. Harr harr.



i am sorry but *twitch twitch* scare them. *facepalm of epic proportions* NEVER DO THAT AGAIN. really i mean if you wanted to scare them tell them you just joined the Army as cannon fodder but what the fuck.*sound of much dissapointment* a make up wound or somthing, you are to important here. hell i am virtually worthless, to get a point across i'll come down there and you can stab my dagger into my leg or arm with out pressed charges but you, no. sorry if this seems psyhcotic but, really to scare them.

if you are leaving for sometime though disregard the above, i must say, *hugs* bye. oh come here *iron grip bear hug* please noooooooo dont leave *begins acting like a 6 year old*stay please*grip finally losens*. okay i guess it is goodbye,. . . for now.*waves and sheds a lone tear*


----------



## shebawolf145 (May 21, 2009)

Thank god you are ok Shenz...I didn't want to have to go find you and kill you if you died....*holds tight* NOW DON'T EVER DO IT AGAIN!!!
We love you Shenz


----------



## Armaetus (May 21, 2009)

Saying you won't be on much on the FAF yet you posted something in another subforum 20 minutes ago?


----------



## Lukar (May 21, 2009)

Glad to hear you're okay, Shenzi. =D


----------



## Leostale (May 21, 2009)

Shenzi good to hear your back <3......Aw Your not gonna be in Fa much now (


----------



## pheonix (May 22, 2009)

OMG look how late I am. XD 

I'm really glad to hear you're alright. I hope to never hear news of something like this again, I hate it when I can't help a friend.


----------



## Jashwa (May 22, 2009)

Glad to hear you're ok.

What would make you try to do it with that method though?  That's just a bit unothodox.


----------



## The Grey One (May 22, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that you're doing okay Shenz *big hug* <3


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 22, 2009)

You ingested poison ivy and inhaled a can of axe? Wow, that....sure is creative. 

Good to hear you're ok, hope you'll get everything worked out. 

Also am I the only who who likes axe deodorant? *uses the roll-on not the spray*


----------



## Tycho (May 22, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Also am I the only who who likes axe deodorant? *uses the roll-on not the spray*



I really don't care for the stuff.  Just basic Speed Stick or Right Guard or whatever is fine for me.  Also, the Axe commercials are so stupid they hurt.


----------



## Takun (May 22, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> You ingested poison ivy and inhaled a can of axe? Wow, that....sure is creative.
> 
> Good to hear you're ok, hope you'll get everything worked out.
> 
> Also am I the only who who likes axe deodorant? *uses the roll-on not the spray*



I remember Junior High.  :U

No, I really don't like it now.


----------



## ForestFox91 (May 22, 2009)

I am so glad you are back! You had me worried!


----------



## Irreverent (May 22, 2009)

Shenze!  *hugs*


----------



## Hydramon (May 23, 2009)

Holyshi- Sorry I missed this Shenzebo. And I'm really sorry to hear about it. You know that if you need/want to talk about anything, I'm here ^^


----------



## lilEmber (May 23, 2009)

Wait, they punished you?
Morons.


----------



## Gavrill (May 23, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Wait, they punished you?
> Morons.


That's what I said. >:[


----------



## lilEmber (May 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> That's what I said. >:[


See, she even said it herself.
That's what she said.


----------



## Gavrill (May 23, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> See, she even said it herself.
> That's what she said.


That's what he--

Never mind.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 23, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> That's what he--
> 
> Never mind.


 
YAY SHENZI!!1!one!!! *hugs*...I've been hugging people way to much lately huh XD


----------



## Gavrill (May 23, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> YAY SHENZI!!1!one!!! *hugs*...I've been hugging people way to much lately huh XD


I don't mind the hugging x3


----------



## Doubler (May 23, 2009)

Glad you're well and back Shenzebo


----------



## Seprakarius (May 23, 2009)

And here's another "glad everything turned out well", from a forum newbie. :3


----------



## Corto (May 23, 2009)

Glad you're okay.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 26, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I don't mind the hugging x3


 
Normally I try not to express much emotion, thats just who I am


----------



## Gavrill (May 26, 2009)

I think this can be closed now. But yeah, thanks for all the support, guys.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 26, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I think this can be closed now. But yeah, thanks for all the support, guys.


 
ok well before they do close it down *hugs agian*
>.>
<.<
don't tell anyone I gave you an extra hug k :3


----------



## Gavrill (May 26, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> ok well before they do close it down *hugs agian*
> >.>
> <.<
> don't tell anyone I gave you an extra hug k :3


*hugs back* kay x3


----------



## Xaerun (May 26, 2009)

She's all better now.
*Thread locked*: Redundant


----------

